# looked good but not alot of harvest



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

i was so proud of my garden until everything started to come to where it should have been maturing...i didn't get very much out of it..the potatoes were wonderful...other than that everything else was a very small harvest.here are some pictures as it was going along....looked great..produced small...i hope next year will be better...happy harvest everyone. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

same thing here. Things started out lookin great, but then went downhill quickly.


----------

